# Attaching Fluval hoses to a bulkhead



## Restless10101 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey all, I am going to set up my first freshwater aquarium in 25 years or so. Been doing saltwater for a couple years now, and really have fallen in love with hiding all my hoses and cords.

Anyways my question to you is there a way to connect the hoses from my fluval 406 to a bulkhead? Will a barb fitting stay inside the corrugated hoses?

Any input would be helpful.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

can you just hard plump the canister?


----------

